# Old Farts v Whippersnappers. THE TEAMS!!



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2017)

*Like last year, the betterball matches will be arranged before we travel up, the singles matches will be picked out of the hat at dinner on Sunday evening.
**Pick the bones out of this little lot.........**


OLD FARTS*
*
1.  SMIFFY (CAPT)
2.  ROSECOTT
3.  LEFTIE
4.  2BLUE
5.  TWINMAN
6.  CHRISD
7.  GRUMPYJOCK
8.  PUTTPUTTSTEVE
9.  JOHNNYDEE
10. TEEGIRL
11. FISH
12. CROW
13. VIG
14. PHILTHEFRAGGER
15. ANOTHERDOUBLE
16. BLUEINMUNICH
17. GG26
18. HEAVYGREBO
19. IANM
20. IMURG*
*
WHIPPERSNAPPERS*
*
1.  KRAXX68 (CAPT)
2.  REGION3
3.  RADBOURNE2010*
*4.  MOOGIE*
*5.  KHAMELION
6.  RUFFDRIVER*
*7.  BEEZERK*
*8.  BUTCHERCD*
*9.  TROJAN615
10. DANDO*
*11. IRIP*
*12. PAPERBOY*
*13. JAMES HAY*
*14. BRENDON CLAYTON*
*15. RICHY*
*16. MERV_SWERVE*
*17. VIRTUOCITY*
*18. STEVEW86*
*19. SNELL*
*20. DAN2844*


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm depressed &#128549;


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 20, 2017)

I knew exactly where I was going


----------



## chrisd (Apr 20, 2017)

I hope those ill mannered louts the "Whippersnappers" show us "venerable senior golfers" more respect than they did last Year!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I'm depressed &#128549;
		
Click to expand...


It was close Ian. If the Marx brothers had been playing it would have been so, so different.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2017)

No Quarter

Aaaarrrrggghhhhhgg. I've pulled something


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 20, 2017)

Oh dear, looks like a long dry summer. Hope the rain stays off.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 20, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I'm depressed &#128549;
		
Click to expand...

You were clutching at straws mate!


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 20, 2017)

What was the cut off age rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			What was the cut off age rob 

Click to expand...

Region 3 at 50.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 21, 2017)

Jesus, that's a strong 'Snappers team this year. Old Farts will need those special Blue Tablets again this year :rofl:


Smiffy said:



*Like last year, the betterball matches will be arranged before we travel up, the singles matches will be picked out of the hat at dinner on Sunday evening.
**Pick the bones out of this little lot.........**


OLD FARTS*
*
1.  SMIFFY (CAPT)
2.  ROSECOTT
3.  LEFTIE
4.  2BLUE
5.  TWINMAN
6.  CHRISD
7.  GRUMPYJOCK
8.  PUTTPUTTSTEVE
9.  JOHNNYDEE
10. TEEGIRL
11. FISH
12. CROW
13. VIG
14. PHILTHEFRAGGER
15. ANOTHERDOUBLE
16. BLUEINMUNICH
17. GG26
18. HEAVYGREBO
19. IANM
20. IMURG*
*
WHIPPERSNAPPERS*
*
1.  KRAXX68 (CAPT)
2.  REGION3
3.  RADBOURNE2010*
*4.  MOOGIE*
*5.  KHAMELION
6.  RUFFDRIVER*
*7.  BEEZERK*
*8.  BUTCHERCD*
*9.  TROJAN615
10. DANDO*
*11. IRIP*
*12. PAPERBOY*
*13. JAMES HAY*
*14. BRENDON CLAYTON*
*15. RICHY*
*16. MERV_SWERVE*
*17. VIRTUOCITY*
*18. STEVEW86*
*19. SNELL*
*20. DAN2844*

Click to expand...


----------



## irip (Apr 21, 2017)

Having looked at both teams i presume you put the names up in age order Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2017)

irip said:



			Having looked at both teams i presume you put the names up in age order Smiffy.

Click to expand...

Apart from the Captains......:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## irip (Apr 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Apart from the Captains......:angry::angry::angry:
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry mate, my mistake


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2017)

irip said:



			Oh sorry mate, my mistake
		
Click to expand...

you are going to get sooooo turned over.


----------



## irip (Apr 21, 2017)

To be honest Rob i am suprised your team have elected you captain again this year after last years result
I heard a rumour they was looking to bring in the captain from the Titanic as he has a better record


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2017)

irip said:



			To be honest Rob i am suprised your team have elected you captain again this year after last years result
I heard a rumour they was looking to bring in the captain from the Titanic as he has a better record

Click to expand...

That's what I like about you................












**** all.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2017)

So what's the crack, red one day, blue the other?


----------



## moogie (Apr 21, 2017)

Old farts......black and grey

Young uns......bright colours

It's an age thing


----------



## moogie (Apr 21, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			So what's the crack, red one day, blue the other?
		
Click to expand...


Yes
I believe that's the plan
Was last year too
But became black / white

Blue / red better idea
If can put aside f/ball for 2 days


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			So what's the crack, red one day, blue the other?
		
Click to expand...


That's what was suggested mate.
If we all take one red shirt and one blue, we can alternate on the two days.
Last year it was Black and white, but the team photo looked like a negative.
We need a bit of colour this year.


----------



## IanM (Apr 21, 2017)

Just Googled it..... no one told me it was on the blooming way to NORWAY!!   I better set off now!

Any games going on on the Saturday afternoon?  I might ring and see if my room is available on the Saturday night


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			That's what was suggested mate.
If we all take one red shirt and one blue, we can alternate on the two days.
Last year it was Black and white, but the team photo looked like a negative.
We need a bit of colour this year.
		
Click to expand...

Well I bought a red shirt on the strength of it  I ain't wearing black and white mind :angry:


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 21, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Well I bought a red shirt on the strength of it  I ain't wearing black and white mind :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Walked into a pub in Newcastle wearing a US stars and stripes training top, had a jacket on the top and you couldn't see the stars on the blue and white sleeves, just the body which was red and white, got some right old funny looks, never made that mistake again.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Just made it as a 'snapper then. Thank heavens for that, the Sunday round will (hopefully) be my second of the day. Might not make it round if I was an old 'un!


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 21, 2017)

IanM said:



			Just Googled it..... no one told me it was on the blooming way to NORWAY!!   I better set off now!

Any games going on on the Saturday afternoon?  I might ring and see if my room is available on the Saturday night
		
Click to expand...

Depending on location I could well be up for a game somewhere on the Saturday. I will likely be staying in the Nottingham area on Saturday night.


----------



## Dando (Apr 21, 2017)

Mrs dando can't believe I'm a whippersnapper!


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 21, 2017)

Dando said:



			Mrs dando can't believe I'm a whippersnapper!
		
Click to expand...


Welcome to the yoof squad
( under 50's ) :rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 21, 2017)

Dando said:



			Mrs dando can't believe I'm a whippersnapper!
		
Click to expand...

Mrs D must have some good fortune after you have pinched her housekeeping to make a certain purchase


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2017)

IanM said:



			Any games going on on the Saturday afternoon?  *I might ring and see if my room is available on the Saturday night*

Click to expand...

You might find it's quite pricey Ian.
I looked at staying another night last year as it's a long way to travel for a one nighter for me.
Price put me off.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 22, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Depending on location I could well be up for a game somewhere on the Saturday. I will likely be staying in the Nottingham area on Saturday night.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			You might find it's quite pricey Ian.
I looked at staying another night last year as it's a long way to travel for a one nighter for me.
Price put me off.
		
Click to expand...

What about playing Gainsborough on the Saturday - Â£37.50 for coffee/bacon roll, round on either course, pie of the day - stay at the hotel that houses the scum in August, off to Forest Pines in the morning - it's only 20 minutes away.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			You might find it's quite pricey Ian.
I looked at staying another night last year as it's a long way to travel for a one nighter for me.
Price put me off.
		
Click to expand...

I also asked this last year and they wanted Â£109 for the Saturday night. Got a Travelodge a few miles away for Â£47 which was a bit more decent like.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2017)

I will be working on the Saturday this time round so won't be able to make it early, but fill yer boots lads


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Just made it as a 'snapper then. Thank heavens for that, the Sunday round will (hopefully) be my second of the day. Might not make it round if I was an old 'un!
		
Click to expand...

*Great news Gary. With VIG dropping out (who was old fart material) and being replaced by GB72 (who is definitely younger than you), you have been promoted to the old farts team!!
I was so pleased for you that I couldn't sleep... so got up especially early this morning to let you know.
No need to thank me. One man's misfortune and all that.
*


*OLD FARTS*
*
1. SMIFFY (CAPT)
2. ROSECOTT
3. LEFTIE
4. 2BLUE
5. TWINMAN
6. CHRISD
7. GRUMPYJOCK
8. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
9. JOHNNYDEE
10. TEEGIRL
11. FISH
12. CROW
13. PHILTHEFRAGGER
14. ANOTHERDOUBLE
15. BLUEINMUNICH
16. GG26
17. HEAVYGREBO
18. IANM
19. IMURG
20. REGION 3

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1. KRAXX68 (CAPT)
2. RADBOURNE2010
3. MOOGIE
4. KHAMELION
5. RUFFDRIVER
6. BEEZERK
7. GB72
8. BUTCHERCD
9. TROJAN615
10. DANDO
11. IRIP
12. PAPERBOY
13. JAMES HAY
14. BRENDON CLAYTON
15. RICHY
16. MERV_SWERVE
17. VIRTUOCITY
18. STEVEW86
19. SNELL
20. DAN2844
*


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 27, 2017)

Don't let Stevew86 play off 18


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Don't let Stevew86 play off 18   

Click to expand...

Yeah. I seem to remember bumping into him down the practice ground last year smacking 5 irons about 200 yards.


----------



## irip (Apr 27, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Don't let Stevew86 play off 18   

Click to expand...

Ok fair enough, he can play off 20, but on your head be it Gordon


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah. I seem to remember bumping into him down the practice ground last year smacking 5 irons about 200 yards.
		
Click to expand...


That's a good memory!


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 27, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Don't let Stevew86 play off 18   

Click to expand...

we need a rematch Gordon!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			That's a good memory!
		
Click to expand...

It's burnt in Son.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 27, 2017)

When do you think you will announce the Sunday matches?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			When do you think you will announce the Sunday matches?
		
Click to expand...

Sunday


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 27, 2017)

Just how many Toon fans are on going on this? I am one....


----------



## snell (Apr 27, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Just how many Toon fans are on going on this? I am one....
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not many


----------



## chrisd (Apr 27, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Just how many Toon fans are on going on this? I am one....
		
Click to expand...

Any Interpreters?


----------



## moogie (Apr 28, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Just how many Toon fans are on going on this? I am one....
		
Click to expand...



Me , Richy , Khamelion , Kraxx
And of course FISH ,  the adopted Geordie 
He tells me he spent many a night at Julie's nightclub,  that's good enough


----------



## moogie (Apr 28, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Just how many Toon fans are on going on this? I am one....
		
Click to expand...




snell said:



			Hopefully not many 

Click to expand...

To reflect the status of your club Alan
You've been relegated also
You're the head caddie &#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2017)

moogie said:



			Me , Richy , Khamelion , Kraxx
And of course FISH ,  the adopted Geordie 
*He tells me he spent many a night at Julie's nightclub,  that's good enough*

Click to expand...

He worked there, that's why.
It's amazing how different he looks in a blonde wig and a pair of thigh highs.
Still a munter, but a 4 pinter, not a party 7.


----------



## moogie (Apr 28, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			He worked there, that's why.
It's amazing how different he looks in a blonde wig and a pair of thigh highs.
Still a munter, but a 4 pinter, not a party 7.
		
Click to expand...


Rob are you telling me that Robin......was Julie.....:mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2017)

moogie said:



			Rob are you telling me that Robin......was Julie.....:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

No, he was more _*exotic*_ than that.
Jade, I think.


----------



## snell (Apr 28, 2017)

Relegated??? Pah! There's 5 games left man....all to play for


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 28, 2017)

snell said:



			Relegated??? Pah! There's 5 games left man....all to play for 

Click to expand...


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 25, 2017)

Rob,
Quick one regarding pairings, it would be great if Bren and myself can get 1 round together. 
We are obviously up for pairing with anyone,  but if we could get a knock together, on either day, it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## moogie (May 25, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Rob,
Quick one regarding pairings, it would be great if Bren and myself can get 1 round together. 
We are obviously up for pairing with anyone,  but if we could get a knock together, on either day, it would be appreciated. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...



Not Robs call mate
He's captain of them old farts &#128078;

Send a PM to kraxx68 ,  he's your captain ,  he draws our pairings out
Doubles 1st day so that's best chance to be playing together,  selected by captains
The singles is random draw on Sunday night


----------



## Trojan615 (May 26, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Just how many Toon fans are on going on this? I am one....
		
Click to expand...

Yup.....:whoo::clap::thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Any Interpreters?
		
Click to expand...

Found this App chris, may help  http://www.geordie.org.uk/


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 29, 2017)

So I'm Capt again... must give it to a proper youngen next year eh! :rofl:

Will all Youngens please PM me your handicaps and preferences if you wish to play with anyone special, or you want to play with someone new... I'll see what I can do!

P.S I'm brining some prizes down....


----------



## Paperboy (May 30, 2017)

Don't mind you I play with, handicap is 13, but haven't played to it in about 18 months.

But I'm up for a laugh mainly at my expense and a few sherbets with friends!


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2017)

I've sorted out my Old Farts pairings for the Sunday betterballs but before I make them public knowledge could you PM me if you have any requests as to who (or who not) you would prefer to play with?
If I don't hear from you I'll assume I can go ahead with what I have chosen and will post them up at the week-end.
The only "fiddle" is that the two Captains go out in the 1st group so that we are back in 1st to keep a tab on the scores. Now who has been unfortunate enough to be paired with me!!.....
Rob


----------



## chrisd (May 30, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I've sorted out my Old Farts pairings for the Sunday betterballs but before I make them public knowledge could you PM me if you have any requests as to who (or who not) you would prefer to play with?
If I don't hear from you I'll assume I can go ahead with what I have chosen and will post them up at the week-end.
The only "fiddle" is that the two Captains go out in the 1st group so that we are back in 1st to keep a tab on the scores. Now who has been unfortunate enough to be paired with me!!.....
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Well, you and I did give them a Paxo ' ing last year Rob.   &#128516;


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Well, you and I did give them a Paxo ' ing last year Rob.   &#62980;
		
Click to expand...

I thought I'd give you a break from me this year Chris..... I don't want your ears ringing again


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 30, 2017)

So far I've got a string of mid-handicappers who better put some practice in... Come on you youngens... :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (May 30, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I thought I'd give you a break from me this year Chris..... I don't want your ears ringing again 

Click to expand...

Whatever Rob, you're the Captain !


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			So far I've got a string of mid-handicappers who better put some practice in... Come on you youngens... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sad scenes around the 18th green.....


----------



## chrisd (May 30, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			So far I've got a string of mid-handicapper bandits who don't need to put any practice in...
		
Click to expand...

Corrected for the sake of accuracy  Kraxx. &#129303;


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 30, 2017)

I've got one of those newfangled in-car gramophone things sorted out for the drive up. 

The salesman told me it's got a Dolby on it!


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2017)

Kraxx, any chance of being paired with someone I haven't played with before? 
Unless you have some kind of master plan that is &#128521;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 1, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Kraxx, any chance of being paired with someone I haven't played with before? 
Unless you have some kind of master plan that is &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Master plan would have been to not be the Captain!!!

Anyhow, very hard to remember who has not played with who, so please check who's on the whippers roster and pm who you have not played with, that goes for all.

Also missing some handicaps, so pleas PM me guys, so far I have put together my first 5 pairings!!! :thup:


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Master plan would have been to not be the Captain!!!

Anyhow, very hard to remember who has not played with who, so please check who's on the whippers roster and pm who you have not played with, that goes for all.

Also missing some handicaps, so pleas PM me guys, so far I have put together my first 5 pairings!!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im not fussed who gets lumbered with me but after my game on Sunday we'll probably only meet on the tee and maybe the odd green


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dando said:



			Im not fussed who gets lumbered with me but after my game on Sunday we'll probably only meet on the tee and maybe the odd green
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ok Young Whipper Snappers, I've submitted the pairings to Smithy for the Sunday!!  Hopefully you will all be happy with how I've done the pairings, which Smithy will put up on here when he's done his pairings.

Here's my motivational Team Talk... memorise it... be inspired by it... 

'Don't believe you have to be better than everybody else. Believe you have to be better than you ever thought you could be'.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 2, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Ok Young Whipper Snappers, I've submitted the pairings to Smithy for the Sunday!!  Hopefully you will all be happy with how I've done the pairings, which Smithy will put up on here when he's done his pairings.

Here's my motivational Team Talk... memorise it... be inspired by it... 

'Don't believe you have to be better than everybody else. Believe you have to be better than you ever thought you could be'.


Click to expand...

Just as long as I'm out with someone with strong shoulders I'll be happy &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 2, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Just as long as I'm out with someone with strong shoulders I'll be happy &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Arnie was unavailable..


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Ok Young Whipper Snappers, I've submitted the pairings to Smithy for the Sunday!! 


Click to expand...

Errr, you have a PM you silly old sod.
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 3, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Errr, you have a PM you silly old sod.
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Do you ever sleep.... I was testing you, coff coff


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 3, 2017)

C'mon, get the draw up boys.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			C'mon, get the draw up boys.
		
Click to expand...


Well, here are the Sunday betterball matches......PICK THE BONES OUT OF THIS LOT!!

*1 KRAXX68 (CAPT) & RADBOURNE2010 v SMIFFY (CAPT) & BLUE IN MUNICH
2 KHAMELION & RICHY v 2BLUE & CROW
3 VIRTUOCITY & JAMES HAY v TWINMAN & GRUMPYJOCK
4 SNELL & PAPERBOY v CHRISD & PUTTPUTTSTEVE
5 MOOGIE & BUTCHERCD v JOHNNYDEE & TEEGIRL
6 RUFFDRIVER & MERV_SWERVE v FISH & REGION3
7 IRIP & STEVEW86 v LEFTIE & HEAVYGREBO
8 GB72 & BEEZERK v ANOTHERDOUBLE & GG26
9 DANDO & BRENDON CLAYTON v IANM & IMURG
10 DAN2844 & TROJAN615 v ROSECOTT & PHILTHEFRAGGER

*


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 3, 2017)

Predict: 5 1/2 to 4 1/2 in favour of the 'snappers.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2017)

Whippers looking stacked at the back :whoo:


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 3, 2017)

What a handsome guy Twinman is, eh Chris?


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2017)

What a dream pairing that is &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			What a dream pairing that is ï‘ïŒï¸â›³ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Well for one of you maybeâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 3, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Well, here are the Sunday betterball matches......PICK THE BONES OUT OF THIS LOT!!

*1 KRAXX68 (CAPT) & RADBOURNE2010 v SMIFFY (CAPT) & BLUE IN MUNICH
2 KHAMELION & RICHY v 2BLUE & CROW
3 VIRTUOCITY & JAMES HAY v TWINMAN & GRUMPYJOCK
4 SNELL & PAPERBOY v CHRISD & PUTTPUTTSTEVE
5 MOOGIE & BUTCHERCD v JOHNNYDEE & TEEGIRL
6 RUFFDRIVER & MERV_SWERVE v FISH & REGION3
7 IRIP & STEVEW86 v LEFTIE & HEAVYGREBO
8 GB72 & BEEZERK v ANOTHERDOUBLE & GG26
9 DANDO & BRENDON CLAYTON v IANM & IMURG
10 DAN2844 & TROJAN615 v ROSECOTT & PHILTHEFRAGGER

*

Click to expand...

Hopefully I got the pairings that will work well together, remember it doesn't matter if you win on the last hole or the 10th hole, a wins a wins :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well for one of you maybeâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Oi, he's my matchplay partner, or was ðŸ˜œ

7-3 to the OF's, I sense a drubbing ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			Oi, he's my matchplay partner, or was &#128540;

7-3 to the OF's, I sense a drubbing &#128563;&#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

There was similar talk last year....look how that turned out for you old farts!


----------



## Crow (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice one Dave, I'm glad you're on form. :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 3, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			There was similar talk last year....look how that turned out for you old farts!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to sit on the fence, as I may be an old fart next year, but I do sense a win for the Youngens...


----------



## moogie (Jun 3, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm going to sit on the fence, as I may be an old fart next year, but I do sense a win for the Youngens...
		
Click to expand...



Wow....!!!
Captain.....sitting on the fence &#129300;
You should be leading the onslaught of abuse against these old codgers
Get stirring captain


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 3, 2017)

moogie said:



			Wow....!!!
Captain.....sitting on the fence &#129300;
You should be leading the onslaught of abuse against these old codgers
Get stirring captain
		
Click to expand...

I've had to learn to respect my elders


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Hopefully I got the pairings that will work well together
		
Click to expand...

i based my pairings on bladder sizes.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 4, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			i based my pairings on bladder sizes.
		
Click to expand...

Do we get free relief from puddles formed by your teams bladder issues


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 4, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Well, here are the Sunday betterball matches......PICK THE BONES OUT OF THIS LOT!!

*1 KRAXX68 (CAPT) & RADBOURNE2010 v SMIFFY (CAPT) & BLUE IN MUNICH
2 KHAMELION & RICHY v 2BLUE & CROW
3 VIRTUOCITY & JAMES HAY v TWINMAN & GRUMPYJOCK
4 SNELL & PAPERBOY v CHRISD & PUTTPUTTSTEVE
5 MOOGIE & BUTCHERCD v JOHNNYDEE & TEEGIRL
6 RUFFDRIVER & MERV_SWERVE v FISH & REGION3
7 IRIP & STEVEW86 v LEFTIE & HEAVYGREBO
8 GB72 & BEEZERK v ANOTHERDOUBLE & GG26
9 DANDO & BRENDON CLAYTON v IANM & IMURG
10 DAN2844 & TROJAN615 v ROSECOTT & PHILTHEFRAGGER

*

Click to expand...

Ryder Cup thinking here. Front load your team for certain points & hope the rookies behind pick up a few coming home. Good thinking Skipper! &#129305;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;&#129315;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 4, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Ryder Cup thinking here. Front load your team for certain points & hope the rookies behind pick up a few coming home. Good thinking Skipper! &#129305;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;&#129315;
		
Click to expand...

I put the heavy drinkers up 1st, so they had more bar time waiting for the last group to finish


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Beezerk (Jun 4, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I put the heavy drinkers up 1st, so they had more bar time waiting for the last group to finish 

Click to expand...

Moogie and Richy would be out last with that logic


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2017)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 4, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Do we get free relief from puddles formed by your teams bladder issues 

Click to expand...

 I know you're the WS captain, but either we stop 3 times en route from Newcastle to Forrest Pines, or you're going to be having to wear kangas, as I'm not having my car smell of wee.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 4, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Ryder Cup thinking here. Front load your team for certain points & hope the rookies behind pick up a few coming home. Good thinking Skipper! &#129305;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;&#129315;
		
Click to expand...

Do you think he has picked the teams as little and large pairings?


----------



## richy (Jun 4, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Moogie and Richy would be out last with that logic 

Click to expand...

I least I can keep my drink on the table


----------



## Region3 (Jun 4, 2017)

Fish said:



			Oi, he's my matchplay partner, or was &#128540;

7-3 to the OF's, I sense a drubbing &#128563;&#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

I wish I shared your optimism. I'd go for 6.5-3.5 to the wrong team 

Don't go doing anything silly like getting cut before then


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 4, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			I know you're the WS captain, but either we stop 3 times en route from Newcastle to Forrest Pines, or you're going to be having to wear kangas, as I'm not having my car smell of wee.
		
Click to expand...

Preparing for my life as a Old Fart!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Preparing for my life as a Old Fart!!
		
Click to expand...

50 plus is the new 35 

With extra prostate &#128077;&#128526;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			55 plus is the new 35 

With extra prostate &#128077;&#128526;
		
Click to expand...

But less hips, knees and kidneys


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## snell (Jun 4, 2017)

I hope paperboy has strong shoulders as he'll be carrying me round


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 4, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



View attachment 22819

Click to expand...

true but not always required.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2017)

Proud sponsors of the Whippersnappers
Don't lose yer dummies, but if you do, feel free to suck yer thumbs.

Diddums &#128579;


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 4, 2017)

snell said:



			I hope paperboy has strong shoulders as he'll be carrying me round 

Click to expand...

So looks like we're taking one for the team then


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			So looks like we're taking one for the team then 

Click to expand...

Confident pairing then?


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 4, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Confident pairing then?
		
Click to expand...

Well my game is still nowhere near being fixed!!


----------



## snell (Jun 4, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Confident pairing then?
		
Click to expand...

Or we could be hustling?!


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2017)

snell said:



			Or we could be hustling?! 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; nah &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2017)

snell said:



			Or we could be hustling?! 

Click to expand...

Us olduns being hustled by a child

&#128517;&#128516;&#128515;&#128513;&#128512;


----------



## snell (Jun 4, 2017)

Fish said:



			&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; nah &#128540;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I'm just glad I have a decent partner this time.....I normally get hackers as partners at forum meets &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2017)

snell said:



			I'm just glad I have a decent partner this time.....I normally get hackers as partners at forum meets &#128517;&#128517;
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; You're in for a rude awakening then &#128540;&#128514;

#LambsToTheSlaughter &#128540;


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 4, 2017)

snell said:



			I...I normally get hackers as partners at forum meets &#62981;&#62981;
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much Guaranteed when you become an old fart :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2017)

snell said:



			I'm just glad I have a decent partner this time.....I normally get hackers as partners at forum meets &#128517;&#128517;
		
Click to expand...

You've just happened to be picked with the best partner on the snappers team!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 4, 2017)

:cheers: :clap:



Kraxx68 said:



			I put the heavy drinkers up 1st, so they had more bar time waiting for the last group to finish 

Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2017)

Just a word of "warning" that Gary (Region3) _*may*_ be running late so match 6 _*might*_ have to drop back down the batting order.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 5, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Just a word of "warning" that Gary (Region3) _*may*_ be running late so match 6 _*might*_ have to drop back down the batting order.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Smithy


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll see your Pampers & raise your a Tena https://www.allaboutincontinence.co...-B9CbKGZo-tnf77ARmu7_u1-w88FgJtmPMhoCBoTw_wcB :rofl: 



PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 22820


Proud sponsors of the Whippersnappers
Don't lose yer dummies, but if you do, feel free to suck yer thumbs.

Diddums &#55357;&#56899;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes yes, the old farts are men amongst men, 06:30hrs every morning their manhood is reaffirmed by them peeing like a race horse and pooing like and elephant, only problem is they don't wake up till after 07:30hrs.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 5, 2017)

We must have a surefire win in match No. 5 when JohnnyDee rolls up with his brand new set of Mizuno irons after tomorrow's fitting.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2017)

I have learnt to just say nothing and let my golf do the talking........


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 5, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I have learnt to just say nothing and let my golf do the talking........
		
Click to expand...

Good thinking Rob


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I put the heavy drinkers up 1st, so they had more bar time waiting for the last group to finish 

Click to expand...

Whilst I hate to disagree with my captain, if we are going on drinking capacity then I need to be much higher up the order. About the only thing is life I do well.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 5, 2017)

rosecott said:



			We must have a surefire win in match No. 5 when JohnnyDee rolls up with his brand new set of Mizuno irons after tomorrow's fitting.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

:thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 5, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Whilst I hate to disagree with my captain, if we are going on drinking capacity then I need to be much higher up the order. About the only thing is life I do well.
		
Click to expand...

I need you sober, as you're my ace for Monday &#128076;&#127995;&#128563;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I need you sober, as you're my ace for Monday &#128076;&#127995;&#128563;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Not a cat in hells chance. Dont get let out on my own very often


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jun 5, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Well my game is still nowhere near being fixed!!
		
Click to expand...

Looking at my last seven games, neither is mine . . . .


----------



## chrisd (Jun 5, 2017)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Looking at my last seven games, neither is mine . . . .

View attachment 22842

Click to expand...

Now let me look at the draw ...............      oh Bugger!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 5, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Not a cat in hells chance. Dont get let out on my own very often
		
Click to expand...

&#128563;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 5, 2017)

If there is a last minute drop out let me know.. Lee from the Kent trip can fill.  He's an ancient 45


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 5, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Whippers looking stacked at the back :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I will take that as blind optimism....


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 5, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I have learnt to just say nothing and let my golf do the talking........
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's not "fore"...


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			I will take that as blind optimism....
		
Click to expand...

I took it as a dig at my fat backside


----------



## Region3 (Jun 5, 2017)

I can't even make any funnies about an old un hitting it past a whippersnapper looking at who I'm up against.  :angry:

Maybe I'll have more luck in the singles draw.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 6, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I can't even make any funnies about an old un hitting it past a whippersnapper looking at who I'm up against.  :angry:

Maybe I'll have more luck in the singles draw. 

Click to expand...

I'd rather be short & in the fairway than hitting from the rough or trees... which Forest Pines seem to have in abundance &#128563;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			If there is a last minute drop out let me know.. Lee from the Kent trip can fill.  He's an ancient 45
		
Click to expand...

Duly noted.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Good thinking Rob 

Click to expand...

Problem is, I have a stutter like Arkwright.....


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 7, 2017)

Can't see many of 'our' team hitting past you Gary. Although playing from the fairway has always been overrated in my opinion anyway &#128521; :swing:



Region3 said:



			I can't even make any funnies about an old un hitting it past a whippersnapper looking at who I'm up against.  :angry:

Maybe I'll have more luck in the singles draw. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 7, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'd rather be short & in the fairway than hitting from the rough or *trees... which Forest Pines seem to have in abundance* ï˜³ï˜‚ï˜‚ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

There's a bit of a clue in the nameâ€¦â€¦â€¦. remind us why you're Captain againâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 7, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			There's a bit of a clue in the nameâ€¦â€¦â€¦. remind us why you're Captain againâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Barren Fields was a close contender as the course name


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 7, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Barren Fields was a close contender as the course name 

Click to expand...

Because no one else wanted to be captain &#128561;&#128563;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Barren Fields was a close contender as the course name 

Click to expand...

It was also a close contender for his site nickname when you consider what he's got between his ears....


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 8, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			It was also a close contender for his site nickname when you consider what he's got between his ears....


Click to expand...

Oii that's my mate and team captain you're slighting there, I'll have you know he'll represent that, damn resent that remark.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Oii that's my mate and team captain you're slighting there, I'll have you know he'll represent that, damn resent that remark.
		
Click to expand...

dont you mean that " he will resemble that remark"

jeez, Mods editing joke punchlines,to make em funny ... whatever next


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 8, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Oii that's my mate and team captain you're slighting there, I'll have you know he'll represent that, damn resent that remark.
		
Click to expand...

&#128561;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 9, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			dont you mean that " he will resemble that remark"

jeez, Mods editing joke punchlines,to make em funny ... whatever next   

Click to expand...

Err no, coz resemble doesn't read or look similar to resent, where as represent does. Method in the madness


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 18, 2017)

Spiffy. Can you check your Pm's please. Need to drop out now due to work commitments.. Sorry


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Spiffy. Can you check your Pm's please. Need to drop out now due to work commitments.. Sorry
		
Click to expand...

Your computer hasn't auto-corrected the PM address like the post has it?  That said, I know Smiffy was very busy yesterday.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 18, 2017)

Crow said:



			Nice one Dave, I'm glad you're on form. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Happy you know something I don't know Nick 

Anyway....anyone know what order the team colours are each day...... r na its red n blue!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Spiffy. Can you check your Pm's please. Need to drop out now due to work commitments.. Sorry
		
Click to expand...

With Trojan sadly having to pull out, the pairings now look like this...

*1 KRAXX68 (CAPT) & RADBOURNE2010 v **SMIFFY (CAPT) & BLUE IN MUNICH*
*2 KHAMELION & RICHY v 2BLUE & CROW
3 VIRTUOCITY & JAMES HAY v TWINMAN & GRUMPYJOCK
4 SNELL & PAPERBOY v CHRISD & PUTTPUTTSTEVE
5 MOOGIE & BUTCHERCD v JOHNNYDEE & TEEGIRL
6 RUFFDRIVER & MERV_SWERVE v FISH & REGION3
7 IRIP & STEVEW86 v LEFTIE & HEAVYGREBO
8 GB72 & BEEZERK v ANOTHERDOUBLE & GG26
9 DANDO & BRENDON CLAYTON v IANM & IMURG
10 DAN2844 & HOOKER v ROSECOTT & PHILTHEFRAGGER
*


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 19, 2017)

2blue said:



			Happy you know something I don't know Nick 

Anyway....anyone know what order the team colours are each day...... r na its red n blue!!
		
Click to expand...

Pharts are blue on Sunday, red on Monday 

&#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2017)

*OLD FARTS*
*
1. SMIFFY (CAPT)
2. ROSECOTT
3. LEFTIE
4. 2BLUE
5. TWINMAN
6. CHRISD
7. GRUMPYJOCK
8. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
9. JOHNNYDEE
10. TEEGIRL
11. FISH
12. CROW
13. PHILTHEFRAGGER
14. ANOTHERDOUBLE
15. BLUEINMUNICH
16. GG26
17. HEAVYGREBO
18. IANM
19. IMURG
20. REGION 3

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1. KRAXX68 (CAPT)
2. RADBOURNE2010
3. MOOGIE
4. KHAMELION
5. RUFFDRIVER
6. BEEZERK
7. GB72
8. BUTCHERCD
9. HOOKER
10. DANDO
11. IRIP
12. PAPERBOY
13. JAMES HAY
14. BRENDON CLAYTON
15. RICHY
16. MERV_SWERVE
17. VIRTUOCITY
18. STEVEW86
19. SNELL
20. DAN2844

Old Farts... blue shirts on Sunday, red shirts on Monday
Whippers...red shirts on Sunday, blue shirts on Monday

Please.*


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2017)

So it's SundayTiger Red for the youngens &#128077;&#9971;&#65039;&#127948;&#65039;&#128076;&#127995;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't forget. Sundays matches are betterball so 90% the handicap difference.
Monday's are singles so full allowances given.
Really looking forward to this now.....Only 4 days to go.
Predicted weather not looking too bad, possibility of a few showers around but hopefully won't amount to much.
If anybody needs to get hold of me on the day, my number is *07919 563926*.
Please get in touch and let me know if you are running late.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2017)

With my unfortunate withdrawal, I have had to make a slight change to the pairings.
Luckily, my replacement (a friend of Rosecott's named "Raph") qualifies as an "Old Fart" so it doesn't disrupt the teams as such.
He will just be a direct replacement for me and I have put him in my place so as not to mess the pairings about too much.
So the Sunday afternoon start sheet now looks like this.
I have "assumed" that Richard (BlueinMunich) would not object to now being elevated to the dizzy heights of team captain.

*Could somebody please take it upon themselves to "cut and paste" the below pairings and print them off to take with them on the day so that there is no confusion?
It might also be a good idea to cut and paste the rooming list and also print that out.
Thanks*

*1 KRAXX68 (CAPT) & RADBOURNE2010 v ** BLUE IN MUNICH (CAPT) & RAPH
2 KHAMELION & RICHY v 2BLUE & CROW
3 VIRTUOCITY & JAMES HAY v TWINMAN & GRUMPYJOCK
4 SNELL & PAPERBOY v CHRISD & PUTTPUTTSTEVE
5 MOOGIE & BUTCHERCD v JOHNNYDEE & TEEGIRL
6 RUFFDRIVER & MERV_SWERVE v FISH & REGION3
7 IRIP & STEVEW86 v LEFTIE & HEAVYGREBO
8 GB72 & BEEZERK v ANOTHERDOUBLE & GG26
9 DANDO & BRENDON CLAYTON v IANM & IMURG
10 DAN2844 & HOOKER v ROSECOTT & PHILTHEFRAGGER
*


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			With my unfortunate withdrawal, I have had to make a slight change to the pairings.
Luckily, my replacement (a friend of Rosecott's named "Raph") qualifies as an "Old Fart" so it doesn't disrupt the teams as such.
He will just be a direct replacement for me and I have put him in my place so as not to mess the pairings about too much.
So the Sunday afternoon start sheet now looks like this.
I have "assumed" that Richard (BlueinMunich) would not object to now being elevated to the dizzy heights of team captain.

*Could somebody please take it upon themselves to "cut and paste" the below pairings and print them off to take with them on the day so that there is no confusion?
It might also be a good idea to cut and paste the rooming list and also print that out.
Thanks*

*1 KRAXX68 (CAPT) & RADBOURNE2010 v ** BLUE IN MUNICH (CAPT) & RAPH
2 KHAMELION & RICHY v 2BLUE & CROW
3 VIRTUOCITY & JAMES HAY v TWINMAN & GRUMPYJOCK
4 SNELL & PAPERBOY v CHRISD & PUTTPUTTSTEVE
5 MOOGIE & BUTCHERCD v JOHNNYDEE & TEEGIRL
6 RUFFDRIVER & MERV_SWERVE v FISH & REGION3
7 IRIP & STEVEW86 v LEFTIE & HEAVYGREBO
8 GB72 & BEEZERK v ANOTHERDOUBLE & GG26
9 DANDO & BRENDON CLAYTON v IANM & IMURG
10 DAN2844 & HOOKER v ROSECOTT & PHILTHEFRAGGER
*

Click to expand...

All printed out buddy along with the changes to the twin rooms :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2017)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;Owned &#128526;&#128077;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 25, 2017)

Draw for tomorrow's singles


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 26, 2017)

Go do it lads (and lass).....
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------

